# Chuva, Neve e Granizo - «Bóris» 20 Janeiro 2009



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Tópico de compilação das imagens colocadas no seguimento especial.

Outros tópicos locais existentes deste evento

 Trombas Marinhas no Porto - 20 Janeiro 2009
 Neve Covilhã 20-01-2009
 Neve em Loriga - 20 Janeiro 2009
 Neve Portalegre 20.01.2009


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 07:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 07:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

De minha casa:


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 07:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Estrada, depois do aguaceiro, com acumulação de gelo na berma:






Acumulação de gelo no vidro da carrinha:






Peitoral da janela:






Algum ainda na terra:


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 07:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 08:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E a neve continua a cair...


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 08:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Covilhã, mais do mesmo


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 08:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais uma nevada esta manhã.








Por agora sol e 0,2ºC.


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2009 às 08:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva no Concelho de Sátão a 500m de alt.

Travancela:







Ainda não acumulou muito, neva apenas a 25min.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 08:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

E uns repolhos fresquinhos


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 09:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Grande Nevão. Muito parecido ao da "Helena", no primeiro dia.


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

mais uma foto neste momento neva novamente bastante


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*




Poucos professores na escola, a seguir a um dia de greve, um dia de neve até dá jeito 




Torre de menagem a 1056 m altitude




A famosa Sé da Guarda


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2009 às 10:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2009 às 10:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Bom dia!

Por aqui, atrevo-me a dizer que foi o nevão mais fraquinho deste inverno. 

De qualquer forma, deu para conseguir algumas fotos:
















***************


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Loriga, hoje. Com direito a dia de folga!!!!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RMontanha (20 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

ora aqui está o ponto da situação:


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Algumas imagens do aguaceiro que deu origem a algum graupel e sleet na zona de Lisboa, e que já aqui foi referido!

Montemor-Loures (9:17)






Zona oriental de Lisboa (9:21)






Graupel na S.Amoreira (9:28)






Loures (9:33)






Benfica - Amadora (9:44)


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aí fica um video de hoje em Loriga por volta das 9:15m


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Imagens de hoje por volta das 10:00m


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui a neve ainda acumulou uns 5 cm e tem aguentado bem.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*






[/URL][/IMG]


Não haverá neve por aqui, mas o branco também aparece.


----------



## godzila (20 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## Paulo Santos (20 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui em Leça da Palmeira mar bastante agitado, aguaceiro recente de granizo e horizonte bastante escuro para o lado do mar. Boas notícias para os amigos do interior, não?
Actualmente com 9ºC.

Deixo-vos uma foto elucidativa tirada do quentinho da minha sala...


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

A neve desta noite:


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Loriga está completamente isolada:


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (20 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Olá amigos.
Após longa ausência (online) deste fórum, aqui vai o meu singelo contributo fotográfico da granizada que caiu por volta das 12.30
S. Caetano - Vilar do Paraíso - V.N.de Gaia


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (20 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Já que estou com a mão no teclado.. um pikeno bídeo


----------



## tclor (20 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Uma foto de há poucos minutos. A neve tem uma altura de 11 cm.


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Nelas começou a nevar por volta das 13h00 e continua...cheguei agora de la e nevava bastante..
Nelas está a 400m de altitude...
Se aqui pelo Carregal não acontecer nada, por volta das 4h passo por la outra vez.


----------



## ruiadam (20 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Neva assim, aqui no centro da cidade....















***************


----------



## Silknet (20 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*







Sem mais comentários...


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais um vídeo do nevao em Loriga...


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Durante alguns minutos além de cair intensamente com muito vento, era com flocos enormes, até fiquei de boca aberta... 

Agora os flocos já são menores mas continua a cair bem.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aproveito para enviar algumas fotos, a qualidade não é boa (telemovel), mas fica a neve, apesar de não ter agarrado, em virtude de ter chovido durante a noite:


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 16:23)

Ora cá está um pouco de *Graupel* (?), que caiu no meu _puff_, há pouco!!


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

ruiadam disse:


> Não sei do que se queixam os Lisboetas, de acordo com o freemeteo as condições actuais são de queda de neve e 8ºC
> Pelo menos virtualmente neva...





rozzo disse:


> Cá está, num report oficial, coisa pouco vista por estas bandas
> 
> Current weather: Lisbon (105m)
> Local Time                Temperature        	Weather
> ...




Não foi neve! Mas foi cá uma granizada
Fez a temperatura descer até aos 4,9ºC.

Até acumulou no terreno aqui ao lado:


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 16:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui vao algumas fotos de granizo que caiu hoje :





















--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e *6,9ºC*


----------



## Peixoto (20 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Depois de ter estado aqui ontem, resolvi registar-me. 
Antes de mais, parabéns pelo fórum. É excelente para quem gosta de saber como está o estado do tempo no país e, claro, para troca de informações.
Sou de Viseu e dou aulas de Geografia em Lamego. Hoje a viagem pela A24 foi uma (pequena) aventura logo pelas 7.30H da manhã.
Deixo-vos com *uma foto de como estava o Mezio, uma aldeia de Castro Daire*, no regresso a casa às 15H.


----------



## batista (20 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## NorthWind (20 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

Estou a salivar com tantas fotos maravilhosas! 


Desde já os meus parabéns aos autores das fotos pelo esforço no contributo de mostrar o que se passa em todo o país. 

Essas fotos são um bálsamo para quem está a trabalhar e a olhar pela janela vendo apenas um aguaceiros dispersos..


----------



## Mandovi (20 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*






Desculpem! Aqui está.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Mais dois registos:


----------



## amarusp (20 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Fotos tiradas após as 16 horas em Loriga:




















​


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



jonaslor disse:


> Mais dois registos:



bonito!!!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Peixoto disse:


> Depois de ter estado aqui ontem, resolvi registar-me.
> Antes de mais, parabéns pelo fórum. É excelente para quem gosta de saber como está o estado do tempo no país e, claro, para troca de informações.
> Sou de Viseu e dou aulas de Geografia em Lamego. Hoje a viagem pela A24 foi uma (pequena) aventura logo pelas 7.30H da manhã.
> Deixo-vos com *uma foto de como estava o Mezio, uma aldeia de Castro Daire*, no regresso a casa às 15H.



magnífico!!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Por aqui a covilha estava assim:


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## joao paulo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

e ás 15.00 a 30 mts de onde moro ela caía desta forma


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Hoje ao final da tarde ou inicio de noite.






Serra dos Alvelos ou Picoto Rainho


----------



## Santos (20 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Em Montejunto 09-01-20 

As minhas desculpas pela falta de qualidade das fotos, mas foi o que consegui enquanto conduzia.
Devo salientar que quando saí de Montejunto, nevava com muita intensidade, pelo que foi entrar no carro e descer em 2ª muito devagarinho.


----------



## Peixoto (20 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Ora, aqui deixo mais uma foto tirada às 15H em Castro Daire.


----------



## jaca (20 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

Parece que o dia foi marcado por granizo e ondas enormes no Litoral, e neve e frio no interior


----------



## godzila (20 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

o video não é muito bom mas dá para ver que caia mais do que muita


----------



## Teles (20 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Boas, aqui ficam algumas imagens deste dia multi metereologico


----------



## Henrique (20 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Duas horas e meia depois de ter granizado, na praia:


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei hoje


----------



## Falkor (20 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

Em Oliveira do Douro (V.N.Gaia) foi assim...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (20 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*

Aqui ficam algumas imagens tiradas hoje na Serra da Arrábida.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Foto do Aristocrata, acho que ficaria bem aqui neste thread


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Acabei por fazer uma visita relâmpago à Serra de São Mamede esta tarde e eis parte do resultado:

Apenas havia vestígios de neve e os microflocos lá iam precipitando, sem apenas deixarem marcas a não ser no vidro do carro.
Mas ao chegar ao cruzamento que tem a placa dos 1025 mts, começou a nevar um pouco mais. Estive por ali mesmo (junto à dita placa), a filmar e a apreciar a tímida queda de neve. Depois já perto das 17h30 subi até ao alto de São Mamede e foi chegar e começar a debitar flocos à maneira. Em cerca de 10 minutos ficou tudo branquinho . Havia por lá um grupo de espanhóis e mais 2 ou 3 carros, era vê-los todos a fugirem como o diabo da cruz. Eu olha, sabendo que é um pouco imprudente , pensei que fosse o que Deus quisesse e fiquei! 

Não deu para assustar, mas é um facto que a neve cobriu tudo . E a estrada estave a modos de desaparecer e tudo! 

Aqui ficam as fotos possíveis, pois a máquina levou um banho brutal, hoje vou passar o serão a afinar e limpar a menina e respectivas objectivas .

À chegada:







Os tais microflocos:







A temperatura lá no alto de S. Mamede: -1ºC







Fotos de quando começou a cair a sério:



























O resultado em altura :












A limpeza no fim 












À saída:







Resultado final: mais uma vez a comunidade *MeteoPT* esteve lá!


----------



## batista (21 Jan 2009 às 00:00)




----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

Mais um punhado de fotos espectaculares!

Muito obrigado a todos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2009 às 11:00)

Apesar de ontém não terem vindo trovoadas para aqui, ainda deu para tirar umas fotos a " Mammatus".


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

Não é neve; é geada esta manhã em Estremoz. *G - E - A - D - A !!!*

[/LEFT]






[/LEFT]






[/LEFT]






[/LEFT]






[/LEFT]






[/LEFT]






[/LEFT]


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Não é neve; é geada esta manhã em Estremoz. *G - E - A - D - A !!!*
> 
> [/LEFT]
> 
> ...



tanta geada não terá nevado nem um pouco??? se calhar foi chuva que , posteriormente, gelou


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

Excelentes fotos, pessoal!

O "nosso forum", em termo fotograficos esta escelente


----------



## Sirilo (21 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

Vi todas e adorei!!!!


----------



## vifra (21 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

*A Gralheira no Jornal da Tarde da SIC (21-01-2009)*

A SIC apresentou hoje, dia 21-01-2009 no Jornal da Tarde, uma reportagem sobre a queda de neve na Gralheira. De referir que acho, que é mais uma das muitas que têm passado nas nossas tv's, mas por ser na minha terra e por ver que a neve neste dia ainda abundava, achei por bem deixar aqui o registo.

Podem ver a reportagem que passou no Jornal da Tarde aqui: http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Primeiro+Jornal/2009/1/aldeiaisoladapelaneve.htm


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

Belas fotos

Este Inverno tem sido muito bom em comparação com os anteriores Em Bragança já nevou imensas vezes, já perdi a conta


----------



## carollinalmeida (21 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

Em Viseu nevou imenso! Não esperavamos  Ficou tudo tão bonito  Podia era nevar mais vezes


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

*Re: A Gralheira no Jornal da Tarde da SIC (21-01-2009)*



vifra disse:


> A SIC apresentou hoje, dia 21-01-2009 no Jornal da Tarde, uma reportagem sobre a queda de neve na Gralheira. De referir que acho, que é mais uma das muitas que têm passado nas nossas tv's, mas por ser na minha terra e por ver que a neve neste dia ainda abundava, achei por bem deixar aqui o registo.
> 
> Podem ver a reportagem que passou no Jornal da Tarde aqui: http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Primeiro+Jornal/2009/1/aldeiaisoladapelaneve.htm



Que espectáculo!  

A zona de Montemuro tem este ano recebido grandes cargamentos de neve!
Mais a este em Várzea, o cenário deve ser muito semelhante.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Por aqui a covilha estava assim:



Para além das fotos anteriores do "CidadeNeve" e as que o Spiritmind já tinha publicado, ficam mais fotos da neve na cidade da Covilhã...
















E ainda esta do jornal "Urbi et Orbi":







E no resto do concelho da Covilhã:

Vila do Carvalho (do blogue Montanha)






São Jorge da Beira (do blogue S. Jorge da Beira)






Tortosendo (do blogue Um torto de blog)







Sobral de São Miguel (blogue Sobral de S. Miguel)







Venha o próximo!...


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

Uma boa recolha de fotos *PedroNTSantos*


----------



## amarusp (21 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/21 Janeiro*

Mais uma tirada hoje ás 8 da manhã:






Portela do Aarão-Loriga


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Também deixo algumas fotos de Bragança. Primeiro depois do nevão que caiu durante a noite:




















E depois do nevão que caiu durante a tarde:


----------



## Lince (21 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui vão elas...

Foto tirada no lugar da Gavieira 650m de altitude.








Fotos tiradas na Bouça dos Homens  1050m de altitude







( o jogo FC Gavieira-Manchester United a contar para a liga dos campeões foi adiado devido ao relvado do estádio o NEVÃO estar impraticável para a prática do desporto rei).


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Boas fotos *Fil* Como é habitual, bem mais neve para aí que por estes lados


----------



## Sirilo (21 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lince disse:


> Aqui vão elas...
> 
> Foto tirada no lugar da Gavieira 650m de altitude.
> 
> ...



Muito bonito!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Qualquer dia faço as malas e mudo-me para Bragança...
Fotos espectaculares de todos!!!
Somos um país de fotógrafos, está visto...
Toda a comunidade meteopt está de parabéns...


----------



## StormFairy (21 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lince disse:


> Aqui vão elas...
> 
> Foto tirada no lugar da Gavieira 650m de altitude.


 Assim não dá, entre estas e Loriga...

Mas ir para fora do país para quê? Com tanta coisa LINDA que temos neste nosso pequeno GRANDE pedacinho da Europa.

 Que inveja.


----------



## Henrique (21 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> Deve ser môlho pela certa
> 
> Uma coisa que me lembrei agora por falar nisso e um pouco off topic:
> 
> ...



Agora já sabes, quando vires cor esverdeada na base de uma nuvem, significa granizo ^^.
Isso acontece porque a luz ao incidir na água/granizo cria uma projecção de cor esverdeada, quanto mais pesado e denso for o granizo mais se notará éssa cor.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lince disse:


>



Grande nevão


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Ainda à poucos dias tive em Bragança, e a imaginar que daqui a uns dias se ia pintar de branco, eis que sim.. Bragança é linda sem ou com neve 

*Lince*, como sempre grandes nevoes que apanhas (Sortudo)

E aos restantes, todas as fotos de chuva, granizo ou de mar estao altamente

Parabéns, malta, por nos mostrar que _Nacional é o melhor_


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Decididamente, o* Lince* joga noutro campeonato!

Enquanto o pessoal do litoral conta as pedras de granizo e o pessoal do interior os flocos ou os centímetros de neve acumulada, o Lince é logo aos palmos de altura.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lince disse:


> Aqui vão elas...
> 
> Foto tirada no lugar da Gavieira 650m de altitude.
> 
> ...


----------



## iceworld (21 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

AnDré disse:


> Decididamente, o* Lince* joga noutro campeonato!
> 
> Enquanto o pessoal do litoral conta as pedras de granizo e o pessoal do interior os flocos ou os centímetros de neve acumulada, o Lince é logo aos palmos de altura.




Tal como ele disse!
Jogo da liga dos campeões


----------



## actioman (22 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

Grandes e belas fotos meus companheiros!

As de Bragança estão divinais , as do Lince estão BRUTAIS! 
Igualmente belas estão as da zona da Covilhã e povoações circundantes! 

Ao vifra agradeço também pelo link da reportagem sobre o nevão na linda Gralheira!  (aposto que conheces aquele pessoal todo  )

E a geada espectacular em Estremoz que o Gerofil nos trouxe é de cortar a respiração, isso não é gear isso é um abuso do gelo!!  Acho que no passado dia 10 a neve que por aqui caiu não chegou a tanto em muitos locais .


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jan 2009 às 10:22)

Mais fotos de Castelo Branco, 20-01-2009:

















(zona sul da cidade)


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos pelas fotos! Absolutamente maravilhosas!

Duas notas:

1- O *Lince* deve olhar para grande parte das fotos que vê aqui e dizer. "xiii, tenrinhos, chamam a isto neve?" 

Isto dito a brincar mas é curioso e mais que justificado o facto de um nevão em certos localidades poder ser menos entusiasmante a um local que dois ou três flocos em outro local... NA meteorologia o hábito pode mudar sensações, o entusiasmo não se mede em cm de neve e tudo tem o seu encanto! Olhando para fotos das serras ficamos maravilhados, mas quando alguns de nós vêm 2 ou 3 flocos a cair no local mais improvável a alegria também é indiscritível 

2) *Paulo H*, nunca pensei que a queda aí em Castelo Branco tivesse sido tão intensa  Fotos bastante ilustrativas!


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

vitamos disse:


> Mais uma vez obrigado a todos pelas fotos! Absolutamente maravilhosas!
> 
> Duas notas:
> 
> ...




Olá Vitamos!

De facto, tal como os homes não se medem aos palmos, também as sensações maravilhosas que as condições meteorológicas nos proporcionam, neste caso, a NEVE, também não se medem aos centímetros! 

A neve ocorreu, com alguma intensidade, mas sem exageros, durante muitas ocasiões do dia. Foi pena, ter chovido durante a noite praticamente até às 8h da manhã, pois poderia ter havido alguma acumulação. E havendo, seria de pelo menos 5cm.

Na zona do castelo, mais elevada (até 489m) ainda tentou branquear os telhados, mas quase nada, os flocos nem sempre eram suficientemente secos, só numa ocasião ou outra.

Foi muito bom, lindo de ver, como referi. Principalmente ver as crianças com um grande sorriso de espanto e entusiasmo. Também foi positivo toda a ocorrência ao nosso forum de visitantes, e deveras me senti orgulhoso por me pedirem fotos (albicastrenses deslocados pelo país)! O nosso forum tem a cada dia que passa muito maior visibilidade, mas é do nosso trabalho árduo, da nossa dedicação e paixão, mas também do respeito e seriedade (com momentos de bricadeira, claro), que se consegue o mérito de todos nós.

Para finalizar, de referir que também por cá se cortaram muitas estradas não só no distrito, mas também no concelho: serra da Gardunha, Serra de Alvéolos,..

Numa reportagem ontem em Oleiros (Castelo Branco) foi bem visivel a intensidade da neve. E com o frio  avariaram 200 contadores de água!
De frizar ainda, na manhã seguinte, o contemplar a beleza de toda uma vasta paisagem em torno da cidade, nomeadamente nos sectores NE,N,NW,W,SW de serranias pintadas de branco acima dos 600m (tal como disse o meu conterrâneo ALBIMETEO).

Gostei de todas as fotos, de todos, sem excepção!!

A todos, os meus parabéns e continuemos assim!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

actioman disse:


> Acabei por fazer uma visita relâmpago à Serra de São Mamede esta tarde e eis parte do resultado:
> 
> Apenas havia vestígios de neve e os microflocos lá iam precipitando, sem apenas deixarem marcas a não ser no vidro do carro.
> Mas ao chegar ao cruzamento que tem a placa dos 1025 mts, começou a nevar um pouco mais. Estive por ali mesmo (junto à dita placa), a filmar e a apreciar a tímida queda de neve. Depois já perto das 17h30 subi até ao alto de São Mamede e foi chegar e começar a debitar flocos à maneira. Em cerca de 10 minutos ficou tudo branquinho . Havia por lá um grupo de espanhóis e mais 2 ou 3 carros, era vê-los todos a fugirem como o diabo da cruz. Eu olha, sabendo que é um pouco imprudente , pensei que fosse o que Deus quisesse e fiquei!
> ...



Só agora vi as tuas fotos.Excelentes em particular essa de cima!!! Boa reportagem. Nota-se que ficas-te entusiasmado, pelas descrições.Levavas algum portátil?É que eu quando disse que cá em baixo estava a nevar (+- 17.20), tu respondes-te de seguida.
É sempre bom vir a S.Mamede, principalmente nestas ocasiões. Valeu o esforço, não???


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/21 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Mais uma tirada hoje ás 8 da manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente. Só 4*4 é que ai passavam não?


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Cá vai a minha minúscula contribuição da cobertura audiovisual..
Sim, porque ao pé dos vídeos e fotos de neve que há por aqui isto é uma porcaria! Mas pronto, como foi dito, é a relação "hábito-emoção", e não é todos os dias que se vê "aguaneve" em Lisboa, por isso.. para ficar registado para a posteridade! 

Vídeo ranhoso apontado ao vidro que era onde dava para notar a sleet.. No primeiro aguaceiro que apanhei e que me surpreendeu! Na A5, por volta das 9:00..
Se já não se vê muito bem, então passado para o youtube pior ainda! 

Aqui tentativa de "grande plano" em foto dos pedaços de sleet a desfazer no vidro do carro.. Penso que pelas 9:30 +- na CRIL, na zona de Pina Manique..





Agora vídeo como o primeiro, mas por volta das 16h na FCUL, num forte aguaceiro de granizo+sleet+chuva+águaneve+seiláoquÊ :P 
Penso que foi o derradeiro aguaceiro desta natureza, depois acalmou..

Do mesmo aguaceiro, para ver o bombardeamento de granizo!  

Aqui para acabar foto também na FCUL, pelas 16h e tal, da "acumulação" daquela mistela de granizo e sleet que caiu..




Não é grande coisa, e mal se vê aqui em miniatura... mas cá ficou!


----------



## actioman (22 Jan 2009 às 15:18)

Que grande registo rozzo! 

Pelo "exótico" do local é sem dúvida o registo, relacionado com a neve, mais admirável aqui do fórum! 

Eu tinha lido os teus relatos, mas nada como a prova audiovisual do mesmo! 

Muito bom, grande momento meteorológico para Lisboa! *É sem réstia de dúvida água-neve/sleet* 


PS- Os filmes do youtube vêem-se muito bem! Mas se quiseres que se vejam com mias qualidade, acrescenta ao link dos vídeos a seguinte fórmula:

&fmt=18



> Tipo isto:
> 
> Em lugar do link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2SAcKQDMSY.
> Colocas assim: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2SAcKQDMSY&fmt=18



E assim ficam em _high quality_


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

rozzo disse:


> Cá vai a minha minúscula contribuição da cobertura audiovisual..
> Sim, porque ao pé dos vídeos e fotos de neve que há por aqui isto é uma porcaria! Mas pronto, como foi dito, é a relação "hábito-emoção", e não é todos os dias que se vê "aguaneve" em Lisboa, por isso.. para ficar registado para a posteridade!



Realmente parece sleet  Mas é difícil perceber ao certo 

PS: Tive uma data de tempo a tentar decifrar o sonoro que estavas a ouvir no 1º vídeo, sem sucesso... mas pareceu-me porreiro!


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

Muito bom rozzo! Aquele vídeo em que se consegue ver a o sleet a escorrer pelo vidro foi o que presenciei aqui num dos aguaceiros  ainda durou uns 10minutos!


----------



## actioman (22 Jan 2009 às 15:34)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Só agora vi as tuas fotos.Excelentes em particular essa de cima!!! Boa reportagem. Nota-se que ficas-te entusiasmado, pelas descrições.Levavas algum portátil?É que eu quando disse que cá em baixo estava a nevar (+- 17.20), tu respondes-te de seguida.
> É sempre bom vir a S.Mamede, principalmente nestas ocasiões. Valeu o esforço, não???



Não, eu estava na estação dos CTT de Portalegre, ali bem pertinho de ti! 

E a nossa troca de posts foi mais cedo, por volta das 16h15, olha aqui:







Depois tu ainda me coloccas-te esta pergunta, mas já tinha saído. Pois pensei que o aguaceiro lá na serra fosse mais forte. Claro que ele parou na cidade, mas na serra esteve sempre a nevar de forma débil (isto junto à placa 1025 mts), até ao aguaceiro das 17h20.







Peço-te desculpa de ter saído assim "sem avisar", mas o impulso da neve foi mais forte .

Em todo o caso à noite ainda te respondi: Ora segue lá este link.


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

actioman disse:


> Que grande registo rozzo!
> PS- Os filmes do youtube vêem-se muito bem! Mas se quiseres que se vejam com mias qualidade, acrescenta ao link dos vídeos a seguinte fórmula:
> &fmt=18
> E assim ficam em _high quality_



Obrigado pela dica! não fazia ideia! 



vitamos disse:


> Realmente parece sleet  Mas é difícil perceber ao certo
> 
> PS: Tive uma data de tempo a tentar decifrar o sonoro que estavas a ouvir no 1º vídeo, sem sucesso... mas pareceu-me porreiro!



Sim, eu sei que se percebe mal no vídeo.. Já era de esperar, mas sim felizmente era sleet, e todos os aguaceiros que chegaram a fortes que presenciei nesse dia foram deste tipo! 

Quanto à música, não faço menor ideia, "nem estava lá", tal era a minha surpresa e ar tresloucado no meio do trânsito a tentar arranjar forma de filmar o evento, pois não sabia obviamente que se ia repetir no resto do dia! 
Mas tava agora a ouvir e parece-me familiar.. Se a ouvir de novo sem granizo a bater nos vidros, certamente reconheço!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/21 Janeiro*

Boas,

O nosso amigo "Bóris" despediu-se em grande dos Bracarenses:

A neve começou a cair na serra da Falperra no dia 20/01 pelas 21H (UTC)

Link: 

Cmps


----------

